# 2012 Hoyt Vector 32 ...#2 or #3 cams? 28" draw...



## BoneCollector. (Feb 5, 2012)

i would say #2, not positive though


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

I think the number 2 one will be better, you will get more rotation with the number 2 instead of the number 3 I think.


----------



## J.rocket209 (Dec 3, 2011)

so far so good! Im hoping the odds are in my favor


----------



## Elgavilan (Feb 7, 2010)

I recently picked up a Hoyt Element, 70#, with the number 2 cams and we put it on the draw board at the shop to check the draw as I usually shoot at 28.5". The number 2 cams with the E mods on it will go to 28.5" draw pretty easily with a small tweak or 2 of the string and cables. The #2 cam is a little faster than the #3 and the #3 cam is a little smoother on the draw than the #2 cam so it just depends on what you are looking for, speed or smoothness.

Mike


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

#2 is a little quicker but because its more rotation of a smaller cam.. But the #3 is actually smoother because its a larger cam with more distance rotation if that makes any sense. Because the #3 is bigger the cam rotates more distance wise but not over rotating a smaller cam. So the wall of the #2 is short and the #3 is a longer on the wall.. Some people call it a valley. But ya know thats old school thinking because we all shoot off walls now days. So the #3 has a longer distance between the hump and wall.. There you go.. HAHA


----------



## J.rocket209 (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks for the info! I guess ill hope that the #2 cams are smooth enough for me. If not i guess i could always order #3 cams later


----------



## Barney Bettasso (May 30, 2012)

im in the same situation. i shot both today and i have the same draw... i felt like the number 2 cams wanted to creep on me... i assume you have your bow now. how do you like your #2 cams?


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

If THE #2 CAM FEELS LIKE IT WANTS TO CREEP THE BOW IS LIKELY A BIT OUT OF TIME. woops, caps off! 

I spent a bit of time at a shop shooting a 28" 65# element and we discovered the cams were off a bit and we put 2 full twists in the control cable which made it all good. Noticed a big difference in the feel of the bow at full draw as well. Much more stable.
We also took out that little rubber bar on the upper draw stop and made the "valley" a bit longer which dramatically increased the comfort of that particular bow. Wall was then SOLID!

I plan on doing the exact same thing to my vector 32 as my bow felt just like that bow at the shop. It must be a bit out of time too.


----------

